# Long overdue greetings!



## Kevin Kliesch (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi everybody,

Some of you may know me from the work I've done over the past decade. One of the most recent gigs I completed was Disney's "Tangled," in which I did all of the mockups and orchestrations. The Wall Street Journal interviewed me late last year about the work I did; here's the link to the video: http://online.wsj.com/video/in-disn...1E6-4594-8789-FF72F3D722D6.html?mod=googlewsj

I'm currently scoring the "Thundercats" reboot for Warner Bros. It's wall-to-wall music, and it's 99% virtual orchestra (the other 1% is me on live brass and an amazing woodwind player I'm using).

Were it not for Frederick sending me a friend request on Facebook, I would have never known this board existed (I know, I don't get out much...  ).

I'm very happy to be here to learn and contribute. I'm looking forward to the spirited discussions that will no doubt ensue.


----------



## José Herring (Apr 17, 2011)

Welcome,

I'd love to hear what you're doing with Thundercats.


----------



## autopilot (Apr 17, 2011)

Welcome matey! Loved your work on Tangled and great to have you here.


----------

